# What is Curtis doing



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder if that was taken just before he got pulled over?

[smiley=all_coholic.gif] *+* [smiley=carcrash.gif] *=* [smiley=jail.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

yes, it was.....

nice boat shiner!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like he is break'n her in right.  [smiley=1-beer.gif] At least the "bheer holder" is in the right place.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Shinerkiller, very sweet ride. Congrats


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Joel, That boat and color would look real good behind my Chevrolet...Want to trade ?
Then your LT-25 and your NMZ would be a matching set.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey! I took at pic! Anyway...When you comein to get her?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Joel,
Pick up my hooks from Clark while you are up there....... :


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

dean i pick them up already there are on ebay right now


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> dean i pick them up already there are on ebay right now


just give me the name on the package so I can order my own.....please


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> At least the "bheer holder" is in the right place.



[smiley=watching-you.gif]
[smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Going next week either wed or thurs. Dean no problem I will get them for you. Here is a pic that Pugar took.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

damm that boat is sexy...
congrats Shiner...
when u gonna break her in right with some mingo fish slime?


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

SK, shoot me a PM . How much did u pay for the wireless troller?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That boat is sweet! Saw it at the shop the other day and drooled all over it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Sitting nice in the water....Love that tm..still open for the trade!!!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Your giving me that new boat sickness. Should I go for my 3rd Gheenoe? Or should I wait for the Lowtide 40. When I bought my 06 the new Lowtides came a short time after. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Dean call me. Matt I'm on my six gheenoe and this is the set up I've wanted for 3 years. I am officially done buying and selling gheenoes. I finally have what I want a Lowtide 25 and a NMZ for those places you can't take a trailer.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to be you when i grow up...


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope my wife isn't jealous. I found my new love. And I'll bet you she won't even argue back.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

My wife has no idea how much I have invested into these boats. : :If she finds out I'm in trouble.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

here is a safe rule to go go by SK. Tell your wife you spent half of what you actually spent.
So $900 for new trolling motor, wife thinks you spent $450.......This saves lots of arguements with my wife.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine goes like this ;D

ME: Hey baby, its about time for me to upgrade my boat......

WIFE: You sure? We could really use new wood floors? (Pause)

WIFE: What do you want now? How much?

ME: Its called a Hells Bay Professional. I think when its complete it will be around $40K 

(very long pause)

WIFE: We can not afford to do that and get new floors. (she is sounding upset now)

ME: I understand. (walk away disappointed)

(wait 30 minutes - 2 hours)

ME: I have another idea for my new boat?

WIFE: (makes Marge Simpson sound) HHHHHMMMMMMMMMM

ME: I think there is a boat I could get for somewhere around $7,500 - $10,000.

WIFE: Oh really? Whats it called? Can I still do the floors?

ME: Its a (insert favorite microskiff). I like your idea for new floors too.

WIFE: Deal


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Words of a seasoned veteran Tom. Well done.


----------

